# OZ OZ OZ ! missing friends ! I really need help !



## pimlfo (Jan 16, 2011)

@Mod: Please (re)move my thread if i post in wrong section or not follow the guideline but i really need your help

I am looking for a couple from Australia name Angela and David who had traveled to Vietnam around 1998 or 1999. I had met them when I was working at a hotel in Hanoi old quarter called Ngoc Diep Hotel during above period. What I remember is Angela was a teacher and based in Sydney Australia and David worked in somewhere related to astronomy but I can't remember his living location. Angela now could be about 35 years old and David could be about 40. We traveled to North West of Vietnam by motor bike trip about 12 days in total from Hanoi to Yen Bai then Sapa - Bac Ha - Lai Chau - Dien Bien Phu - Hoa Binh and Hanoi. I remember David got sick in Bac Ha and Sapa.
I have tried to find them in social media networks but no success. They were such a wonderful people, taught me heaps of things in life and they were the first people encouraged me to do tourism work. I think I own them a lot. Email contact was still much strange in Vietnam that time so I did not have their contact and completely lost when I moved out the hotel I used to work.

I need your help, especially people from Australia, please referring this message to them or help me to spread message to someone else at your convenience. I really appreciate your kindness.
Here are photos that we took during our trip.

Angela & I in Tam Duong (Lai Chau)
 Angela and i
David and i at somewhere between Yen Bai-Lao Cai
 David and i

Please send me email if you have any information about them
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Good luck with the searching pimlfo and though Angela has that familiar look of a traveller, maybe it's just that for me, I having been in Vietnam during 93 though.

There's a few people search sites on the net but most possibly require more details but have a look at People Search - Australia's Free People Finder & Reunion Site and see if you get any ideas.
Have you considered trying Facebook?
And were they staying at the Ngoc Diep Hotel for maybe the hotel still has their guest book records and you could get more info like a surname etc.


----------



## pimlfo (Jan 16, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> Good luck with the searching pimlfo and though Angela has that familiar look of a traveller, maybe it's just that for me, I having been in Vietnam during 93 though.
> 
> There's a few people search sites on the net but most possibly require more details but have a look at People Search - Australia's Free People Finder & Reunion Site and see if you get any ideas.
> Have you considered trying Facebook?
> And were they staying at the Ngoc Diep Hotel for maybe the hotel still has their guest book records and you could get more info like a surname etc.


@mod: Thanks for your consideration and help to find a way on searching them.I have asked Ngoc Diep hotel but they did not keep in GuestBook ( you must be know well about Vietnam that time ).I have checked your link and it really helpful.thanks again.


----------

